
At Google, Employee-Led Effort Finds Men Are Paid More Than Women - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/technology/google-salaries-gender-disparity.html
======
godzillabrennus
If a company could pay 25% less for the same talent by hiring exclusively
women every company would be doing this.

I hope more companies become more transparent about how they people though.

~~~
shalmanese
Except we have plenty of historical examples of entire industries studiously
ignoring equally as large opportunities for decades out of prejudice.

For example, many large companies refused to advertise in magazines targeted
at black people despite the obvious increase in sales it would bring.

